# source for 1:20 scale luggage?



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I am detailing a baggage car and have not been able to find any luggage to put in it. Anyone know of sources, or do I have to scratch build some?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Carl, 

I think it is build some, that is what I did: however for ideas the following may help - this is for O Gauge don't forget! 

http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/Gaslight-Models__W0QQ_armrsZ1 


I also trawled the web for trunks etc, usually they are for sale as re-conditioned or replica, and sizes are occasionaly given as well. 

Pola do a kit for a baggage cart & luggage ref is Pola 330963, that will be 1.22.5 scale and there is not much in it alas.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Peter 
Try 1/12 dolls house shops some of the small cases are OK 

Dave


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a search for printables - there's a bunch of stuff for free.

Here's some Printable 1/24 scale trunks


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i like the doll house idea-i use it myself 
but im at a loss 
is 1:20 so critical ? wouldnt anything close work-the luggage would simply be a bit smaller-but not necessairly out of scale per se 

doll house stores oten carry a great line of cheap white metal items -from doctors handbags, to gladstone bags, hats, guitars, small barrells, loaves of bread, hams, bottles and jugs, you just cant imagine the stuff 

-all typcially cast in cheap white metal often with seams or flash-each usually less than $1-sometimes less than half that-problem is they need to be cleaned up a bit -and painted-so you need to see the tiny stuff 

often they also carry stuffed canvas sacks -often printed/marked potatos or the like on one side-very large -perhaps suitable for a mail sack-there are also smaller versions 

nicer things at doll house stores are often expensive-but you might find leather luggage in a variety of styles, apple crates, coke crates etc 

preiser makes a great set of luggage-pullmans, back pack, breifcase, small overnight-etc-really great looking stuff beautifully painted- 

muella scale models makes some great items too, barrels, large amercian style crates, flour sacks, lots of beautifully cast items -order from him directly 

big train backshop (i believe) makes several resin items also, boxes, steamer trunks, 

and bachman-nice cane steamer trunk, dolly, barrels, etc-all of which look much better with some re-painting 

and of course theres the old method of cutting tiny block and covering them with leather, tolex style paper, fine woven cloth, contruction paper glazed -add some thin straps, handles, use the tiny tiny dollhouse hardware -brass handles -for a different style-paint 'em or not etc-to get luggage bulge-a bit of facial tissue or very thin foam-lots of work but ill bet ths would work well 

i also imagine one could without much brain damage, fashion sacks, duffles etc from modelers clay-simply need to add distinctive creases whre the cloth would be gathered, and some thread 'ties' 

i would guess too that some actoin figures might have suitable accessories such as ammo boxes, etc-to be altered-but that would be hit or miss 

playmobil also has items-but they may or may not be suitable-often a bit too crude in shape or too much a characture-like the priates chest/strong box, jugs and bottels etc-depends on how much scrutiny they might get-but still a possible source 

hope this helps


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Scratchbuilding luggage is not as hard as one might think and it's fun to do. 

For the luggage on the roof of my railbus I used mostly modellingputty / sculpt. I used Andrea scultp or Miliput but I think clay like Fimo or Magic Sculpt will work as well. A piece of wire can be used as grips. 
Pictures of (vintage) luggage are very helpfull when sculpting; just serach on the internet for them. 

A chickencrate was build out of small pieces of styreen, other crates came from 1:35 military detailsets (Italeri, Tamiya)


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, 

Schomberg Scale Models offers resin luggage pieces including trunks, suitcases and a hat box. http://www.schombergscalemodels.com/ navigate to large scale parts then to item 784, he also has other items that might be suitable. Also in the heavyweight era, it was not unusual to combine baggage with express, so a baggage car could carry almost anything. In Virginia it was not uncommon to have a pallet of live chicks loaded on an express car. 

Mike


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My grand daughter plays with the trains and buildings.  She is constantly loading something.
She told me I did not have any luggage.  So I bought these 6 trunks for Just Plain Folks for $10.
 
*** There is suppose to be an attached image here, but God knows how this software changes ***
 
Sorry, I guess I won't be posting much more


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Almost all the makers of figures offer some details which are suitable for a baggage wagon. Have a look at Bachmann, Muella Models, Jim´s Printible Minis, Ozark etc. 

Preiser offer a set of passenger´s lugage: 










Themilitary modellers offer a selection of suitable crates and boxes as well 










I hope, we will see pictures of the detailed interior of the baggage car in here. Most of them travel empty on garden railroads. 


Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

what about cargo to go (name of company ) and woodland senics crates and boxes 

this might not be luggage but would be great in a baggage car or building 

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-Scale-Figures...286.c0.m14


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for all the hints. I have lots of good ideas now and especially like the Schomberg offerings. 

Richard, you attach a picture by using the symbol in the row at the top and not the attachment feature below.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 29 Jul 2009 07:26 PM 
My grand daughter plays with the trains and buildings. She is constantly loading something.
She told me I did not have any luggage. So I bought these 6 trunks for Just Plain Folks for $10.

*** There is suppose to be an attached image here, but God knows how this software changes ***

Sorry, I guess I won't be posting much more

Richard

You didn't do anything wrong, it just so happens that currently the only option in the 'Attachments:' feature that works is the 'Display Link' choice. Shad is aware of the problem and in the process of getting this remedied. I've edited your posted reply so that the image link is now displayed. Sorry for the inconvenience you've encountered.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve 

Many thanks! I have no idea where you found it? 
I assumed it was me vs the software. 
I thought the file was too big. I tried to keep it under 60KB. 

I am glad I checked back. 
Thanks again. 

Richard


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 30 Jul 2009 07:51 PM 
Steve 

Many thanks! I have no idea where you found it? 
I assumed it was me vs the software. 
I thought the file was too big. I tried to keep it under 60KB. 

I am glad I checked back. 
Thanks again. 

Richard Richard
 
Maybe you'll find the following of help in the future.
 
*FAQ - Q8 How do I use the 1st Class reply 'Attachments:' feature?*


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I took the advice below and purchased cast luggage from Schomberg Scale Models. The castings were very good and required very little dressing. I painted them with Tamiya water based paints and the outcome is spectacular. I mounted the luggage in one end of my recently finished Bronson Tate baggage car, which now completes my passenger string of seven cars including a combine and 5 Jackson Sharp passenger coaches.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, 

Really nice job finishing the luggage. I have some but have not painted them yet. Lots of good ideas in that image. 

Mike


----------

